# Free App of the Day (Italian Store)



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, Kindleboarders

Now that the Fire and Fire HD are international, the free app of the day went international too, in this thread you will find the free app of the day for the Italian Amazon app store.

NOTE: there will be no direct link, because at the moment the Italian store isn't a section of the Amazon website but an application accessed from Android devices.

The free app for today is:

*180 Ultra*

According to the presentation this game is 'a twist on the classic falling-and-matching game' featuring a spin and shoot option. There are no reviews yet on the Italian store but the game has 89 reviews and an average rating of 4 stars on the US store (where it's priced at $1.99).

The game is not guaranteed to run on older android devices, it runs perfectly on my Fire HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Seleya!

Betsy


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

My pleasure, Betsy.

Would you like an Italian 'Kindle Daily Deal' thread as well?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That would be great, Seleya!

Betsy


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I hear and obey, Betsy. 

In the meanwhile the free app of the day in the Italian store is:

*Kinito Ninja*

it is an action adventure game, the blurb sums it up like this:

The player's goal is simple: run head long past obstacles, slash past enemies with your Katana, and get as much treasure as quickly as you can through sixty unique levels.

Normal price is 0.99 $ the game has 1 review on the Italian app-shop (three stars) and 22 on the US Amazon site (average three stars).


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The free app for the Italian store today is the same one available on the Amazon US site

Slice ice

in this game you have to slice ice from an ice floe and bring it to the penguin king, taking care not to drop baby pinguins in the water or otherwise harm them. The game has two reviews on the Italian site with an average of 4.5 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry for missing a couple of days, I was out of the country.

The free app of the day on the Italian store is:

*F 18 Carrier Landing*

This flight simulator has you fly different kinds of missions and practice carrier landing with an F/A-18 Tomcat, a F-14 Hornet and a C-2A Greyhound.

It has 2 5-star reviews, both from verified buyers.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today, November 20, the free app of the day in the Italian store is:

*12C Financial Calculator* by Vicinno Soft LLC

Full price on the US store is 4.99 dollars (I have no way to check the price on the Italian store), on Amazon.it it has one review giving the app 2 stars due to the lack of an user guide (the screenshots actually show one, but it isn't clear where it can be found).


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The free app of the day for November 21 is:

*Chordbot Pro*

the blurb says: Chordbot lets you create and play advanced chord progressions easily on your phone/tablet, use it for songwriting experiments , as an accompaniement (...) or as a backing band. Chordbot applies templates of sequenced instrument tracks to the chords you select to create songs dinamically in real-time.

3 reviews, all 5-star, from verified users, Original price 4.99 dollars.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all are getting fewer games and more good apps, Seleya!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll say. . .that sounds like one I would like!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought of you, Ann, when I read it. 

Betsy


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all are getting fewer games and more good apps, Seleya!
> 
> Betsy


Looks like that Betsy, possibly because the nearest holiday for us is Christmas, turkey-themed games do not apply over here. 

Today's free app is:

*Kids Preschool Puzzle* by Intellijoy

offers about 90 simple jigsaw-style puzzles for preschoolers, solved puzzles reveal an image along with its word (seems to be in English).

*NOTE*: although the blurb says 'android phones only' the app downloaded to my Fire HD 7 and works fine on it, I can confirm that the game is in English.

Original price as given on Amazon's US site is 2.99, no reviews on Amazon Italy, ten reviews (all 5 stars) on Amazon USA


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is:

*Checkers* by AI Factory Limited

It has 4 reviews and 4 stars on average, the general impression is that graphics and smoothness are very good, players object that in this version (contrary to the rules of Italian checkers) men can capture kings, one reviewer, though, points out that this is allowed only in the first few levels of the game.

Normal price on the US store: 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App of the Day for today is:

*Call of Atlantis (premium) * by Playrix LLC

Atlantis is calling out to a true hero to save it from deadly peril! Set out on an exciting new quest in this spectacular mix of Match-3 and Adventure. Embark on a fascinating tile-swapping journey around the ancient lands of Rome, Greece, Troy, Phoenicia, Babylon, Egypt and Carthage to acquire seven mysterious crystals of power. Once collected and put together, they are able to restore the Altar of Poseidon and save the fabled sunken continent. Fully optimized for the touch screen, the game sets new quality standards for Android puzzle games with fantastic graphics and superb sound effects.

Full price: 2.99 $, 1089 reviews on the Amazon.com store with an average of 4.5 stars.

It works perfectly on my Fire HD 7


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Appropriately enough for a Sunday, today's free app is:

*Soccer Scores Pro - FotMob*

An app for hardcore soccer fans it provides live coverage of Premier League Championships, MLS, Champions League and many more directly to your Androd device. A digital, highly customizable scoreboard.

Unsurprisingly, it has 6 reviews already on the Italian store for an average of 4.5 stars, price on the Amazon.com website is 1.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is:

*Bridge Constructor* by ClockStone STUDIO

Bridge-building simulation, it has been Free App of the day on the US store some time ago

Full price on Amazon.com: 0.99 $

9 reviews on amazon.it the 2 1-star are for compatibility issues (apparently it doesn't work on the Galaxy S)


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is:

*My Measures* by SIS Software

It's an application for storing and sharing object dimensions. After you tale a photo of the object you want to store dimensions of you add measurements, arrows, angles and text, your data are stored and ready for sharing via e-mail, they can be organized easily into folders.
This apps supportts both metric and imperial units.

It has 10 reviews: 8 5-star and 2 2-star ones (one of the 2-star reviewers doesn't think such an app can be useful and is suspicious of the high rating, another complains about it not working on his Note).

Normal price on the US Amazon store: 4.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is the same as the US store one

*Zookeeper DX*

a retro-looking match-3 puzzle game with 4 reviews on the Amazon.it store and an average of 4 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today free app is:

*Cross Court Tennis*

Obviously a tennis-simulation game, full price on the US store is 0.99 $. On the Italian store it has 4 reviews with an average of 2 stars


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App of the Day for November 30 is

*Simple-List Pro*

this productivity app is basically a list-maker, full price on Amazon.com is 1.29 $, on amazon.it it has 3 reviews with an average of 2 stars, they all agree on saying that there are better apps for the job (the 1-star reviewer complains because the app isn't in Italian).


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The free app of the day today is

*The Lost City*

In this game you travel through stunning landscapes in your quest to find the Lost City, this adventure / puzzle game has 6 reviews on amazon.it with an average of 4.5 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's Free App is

*Froad* by YoYo Games Ldt

In this single-tap game you have to help Froad (is it a frog or a toad? no one knows) catch its favorite bugs. Be careful, though, tapping the wrong one could give Froad indigestion.

Original price on amazon.com: 0.99$

Three reviews with an average of 4 stars, one 3-star (adult) reviewer says that the game is repetitive but 'nice for children'.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our free app of the day is

*Note Calendar* by Gallery App

It is an app that lets you add post-it notes to your device's calendar.

Normal price on the US store 1.50$

One review on the Italian store, according to the reviewer the app is too basic and doesn't deserve more than 2 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App of the day today is:

*Chess * by AI Factory Limited

It is, obviously an app to play chess, it uses a new game engine called Treebeard that, apparently allows for a more 'human' gameplay from the AI.
It looks like a substantiated claim, since all the 4 reviews (all by verified buyers) give it 5 stars.

Full price on the US store: 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is:

*Colorama-Coloring Book* by Artizia LLC

It is an animated coloring book, with (at the moment) 2 reviews one 4-star and one 1-star.

Full price on the US store: 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App of the Day for December 7 is:

*Dice with Buddies*

Not a dice-roller app but a dice game, the blurb compares it to Yahtzee but Italian costumers aren't convinced, the three reviews give it 1 star, they complain about permissions and the need to register before being allowed to play.

Full price on the US Store 1.99 $ (but today it's free there as well, and US costumers seem to like it a lot more than Italian ones).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seleya said:


> The Free App of the Day for December 7 is:
> 
> *Dice with Buddies*
> 
> ...


  I think it's because it's supposed to be like Yahtzee, and many of us grew up playing Yahtzee. (I haven't played it yet, but I picked it up.)


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I admit I have never played Yahtzee,although I have seen it around here.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is:

*GRave Defense HD*

It is a tower defense game in a post-apocalyptic world. Battle zombies, mutants and other monsters (including Dracula) through 20 levels and different locations.

3 reviews, two are 5-star and one 3-star

Full price on the Amazon.com site 2.85 $ there the game has 249 reviews with an average of 4.1


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our Free App of the Day is:

*Andoku Sudoku 2*

A sudoku puzzle game boasting 10 sudoku variations and 8 levels of difficulty with over 15,000 sudoku puzzles.

6 reviews for a 5-star full score.

Normal price on the US app store is 2.49 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today we have (at long last) a productivity app

*TimeClock -Time Tracker*

According to the blurb: ' TimeClock makes it easy to track your billable hours and expenses and then generate invoices or spreadsheets from your data. It's the perfect Android time tracker for freelancers, contractors or anyone who bills clients by the hour.'

Full price on the US app store is 6.99 $, there it has 3 reviews with an average of 3 stars (one reviewer complains about having to login to the appstore every time he uses the app, another one complains of crashes but doesn't specify on which device).

The single Italian reviewer, on the other hand, gives the app 5 stars and calls it 'a must have for people working on several projects with multiple clients'.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The free app of the day in the Italian store is

*Bubbles Touch*

Every now and then we are in sync with the .com store.

Italian reviewers agree on 'classical bubble shooter game', but for some that's a plus and for others a minus,one two-star review mention some game-play problems and says 'should be 3 stars, down to two because it isn't even in Italian'.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our Free App today is:

*Hungry Shark -part three-*

In this game you are a shark and have to compete with other sharks for food and territory, you earn points and climb levels by...eating anything you can catch, including enemy sharks.

Three reviews for an average of 3.5 stars, reviewer say it's fun but not suitable for children.

Full price on the Amazon US store: 4.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App of the Day for Italy is:

*Lame Castle HD*

Not exactly an enticing title for this 'auto-runner' game that has you galloping around on your trusted wooden horse with the aim of destroying an evil wizard's castle.

5 reviews going from 5 stars to 2 stars, the two-star one complains about bugs (playing on a non-specified phone).

Full price on the US store 1.49 $ (194 reviews, average 4 stars).


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is

*Keep Track Pro*

It's a data-tracking app. 5 reviews 2.5 stars on average some reviewers cpmplain about the language (English) but other say the app is too generic and there are better ones available.

Full price on the US store 1.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today we share our free app with the US store, it is

Munch Time

A physics game that has you guiding a chameleon in his quest fot lunch.

6 reviews with an average of 4.5 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our Free App today is

*MobiLearn Talking Phrasebook, English-French-German-Italian-Spanish*

4 Reviews for this phrasebook, 3 reviewers give it 5 stars, the other one thinks it's totally useless given the lack of voice-recognition and gives it one star.

Full price on the Amazon.com site: 9.99$


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App for today is

*Documents To Go Full Version Key*

Note: you have to download the free app first, once that is installed download and install the full version key, it will unlock all the features unavailable in the free version.

Documents to Go is one of the most widely used documents apps, the full version key has 7 reviews with a 5-star average, normal price on the amazon.com site is 14.95 $.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's Free App is

*Ichi* by Stolen Couch Games

A 'one button puzzle game', you have to collect golden rings by rotating objects, using teleporters, breacking blocks and so on.

Five reviews, 4.5 stars average, fullprice on amazon.com 0.99$

NOTE: in a couple of days tops my Fire HD will be wrapped for Christmas, I won't be able to update again until then.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello again, my Fire is back where she belongs and I can tell you that the Free App of the Day today is:

*World of Goo*

You have to click and drag the Goo balls to build bridges and other puzzle-solving structures.

9 five-star reviews, but the only 1-star reviewer complains about having his first review deleted.

Price on Amazon USA 4.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app for the Italian store is

*Chuchu Rocket* (see Kindle Fire and the free app of the day thread)

2 reviews for this puzzle game, with an average of 4.5


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Once again our free app of the day is the same in the Italian and US store

*EDGE extended*

on the Italian store it has 5 reviews: one 5-star, two 4-star and two 3-star


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today we get an utility app

*Xtralogic Remote Desktop Client*

it enables you to connect to your Windows-running computer from an Android mobile device.

Two reviews, both 4-star ones.

Normal price on the US app store is $14.95


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Once again our Free App is the same than the US one

*Let's break stuff*

Italian costumers don't seem to like it any better than the US ones, 9 reviews for an average of 2.5 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Heppy New Year everybody!

The free app of the day is...

A dud, according to Italian costumers.
*
Total Confidence and Success* by Hypnotherapist Direct Ltd

Self-esteem and motivation building books (and apps) aren't quite our thing, over here. The fact that the app is completely in English doesn't help either.

2 reviews, 1 star average

Full price on the Amazon US store 4.79 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is
*
Daily Cardio Workout*

Offers two 5 to 10 minutes cardio routines (with video and timer) plus random and custom workout.

Reviews are mixed, at least one costumer complains that the app doesn't work but doesn't specify on which device.

3 reviews, 3.5 stars. full price on Amazon.com 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App of the Day for January 3 is

*GoToApp*

It is an app that allows you to...organize your apps in folders and sub-folders. Beware, though, it is no launch manager .

3 reviews with an average of 3 stars but only because of a 5-star rating whose text is gibberish.

Full price on the .com store 2.25 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is

*Parking Challenge*

In this game you must park four different vehicles in various parking lots with increasing levels of difficulty.

2 reviews for an average of 2.5 stars

Amazon.com price is 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Once again amazon.it today shares its free app with amazon.com, it is:

*XiiaLive Pro *

This radio-streaming app (simple but genius, according to one reviewer) is quite well received by Italian costumers. Eleven reviews for an average of 4.5 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our free app for today is

*All My Enemies*

A space shooter with 12 levels and 6 bosses.

4 reviews, two 3-star ones and two 1-star, reviewrs go from 'nice enough for a while, then boring' to 'sluggish and with hard to read menus'.

on the US store it is rated at 2.4 stars, full price is 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The free app for today is 
*
Date in Status Bar Pro*

This app shows the date and day of the week in the status bar.

2 reviews for an average of 4 stars.

Full price in the US store 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is

*Red Wrecker*

The aim of this physics puzzle game is to find ways to knock the red shapes off the screen, it boasts 100 levels.

1 4-star and 1 3-star review

Full price on amazon.com 0.99 $


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This was a free app earlier in the US.  I should try it...

Betsy


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to see you here, Betsy! This thread feels a bit lonely at times. 

Today we get

*Mahjong Deluxe HD*

Being addicted to mahjong solitaires I downloaded it immediately, it works very well on my Fire HD

It has 6 reviews with an average of 3.5 stars, the single 1-star review complains about the tiles being too small on smarphones's screens, the 2-star says it's well made but boring.

Full price on amazon.com is 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today our free app is the same as the US one

*Block Story*

Similar to Minecraft but with an RPG spin, 2 4-star reviews and 1 2-star one (the latter complains about not understanding the game and the lack of Italian in the language options).


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The free app for today in Italy is:

*Last Fish*

A black and white action game, you control a fish swimming in polluted water: eat, avoid the toxic goo, escape the shadowfish, your aim is survival.

4 reviews for an average of 3.5 stars, the single 1-star review complains about the fish not moving on the Kindle Fire, other reviewers say it works fine on theirs.

Full price on amazon.com 0.99$


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our free app today is:
*
UniWar HD*

Online multiplayer turn-based strategy game, players take turns building their armies and battling each other.

3 reviews for an average of 4 stars, full price on amazon.com 4.99$.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today the free app for Italy is

*Infinite Painter*

A painting program allowing up to 6 paint layers and unlimited sketch layers, brushes that aim at reproducing traditional media, pressure sensitivity, an inport-photos feature the possibility of exporting images as JPEG or PNG.

2 reviews 4-star average (the 3-star reviewer says 'it's great, but not for a phone screen')

Full price on amazon.com 4.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The free app of the day today is

*CrossMe Color*

This puzzle game is a color Japanese crossword in which you have to color cells or leave them blank according the numbers on the side of the grid to discover an hidden image.

Two reviews, 5-star average.

Full price on amazon.com 4.95 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The free app of the day today is

Percent Calculator Pro

It's specifically a percentage-calculating app, besides straight percentage it calculates discounts, price markups, profit margins, percentage differences and tips.

Nine reviews, average 4.5 stars

Full price on amazon.com 1$


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Italian free app today is :

Draw(er) Pro

it is a sketching /drawing app, according to the lone reviewer a very basic one that allow you to draw 'like a 6-year old'.

Full price on amazon.com 1 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today the free app is
*
Dragon Fire*

In this skill game as the fireballs emerge from the dragon's mouth you have to direct them to the appropriate receptacle to capture them . There are 26 levels in the game, all open from the start.

Only one review, the two-star reviewer says that after about ten level the game becomes boring and has no longevity.

Full price on amazon.com 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The free app of the day today is the same in Italy and in the USA

*iMediaShare*

No reviews yet on the Italian Amazon store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can read my comments about this app in the US Store thread.  I actually like this app; I have no idea how it works for streaming to your net-ready TV; but as an app to view on your device, I thought it worked, overall, pretty good.  I'd rate it 4 stars for the things I tried.  The only thing it supposedly could do that didn't was view photos--that crashed on my Fire HD8.9.

Betsy


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you, Betsy. 

And the app for today is

*Cliff Diving 3D*

in this game you dive from platforms set on 'Cathedral Rock' but have to be careful not to crash against the cliff.

Four reviews, all of them 1-star. Reviewers complain of ugly looks, bad playability and laughable translation into Italian.

Price on amazon.com 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is

*Pigment*

in this 90-level puzzle game you have to connect the colors by painting between them...

No reviews yet, full price on amazon.com 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our free app today is

*Chore Checklist*

basically what it says, this app helps one keep track of routine chores, it is possible to set reminders for each chore and also to combine different lists which can be combined in one view.

As usual when text apps are offered on the Italian store without an Italian language option, the reviewers aren't happy. Two reviews for an average of 1.5 stars.

Full price on amazon.com 1.50 $


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seleya said:


> Our free app today is
> 
> *Chore Checklist*
> 
> ...


Can't blame them much for that.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Me neither, it isn't the smartest offer one can make.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app looks similar to yesterday's, it is:

*Ultimate To-Do List (tablet edition)* (this is the license, it's needed to un-lock the free trial for unlimited use)

Looks like Amazon is determined to make Italians organized, might I suggestr a cat-herding app next? 

To-do list and notebook 'for busy people who want to get better organized' tasks can be saved into folders, sorted by priority, organized by context and location and so on.

It sounds better than the previous one, but again appears to be English-only.

No reviews yet, full price on amazon.com 4.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App of the Day for Italy today is:

*Turkey Season *

It's a turkey-hunting game.

Two reviews for an average of 4.5 stars, full price on amazon.com is 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App of the Day today is

*Photo Transfer App*

It allows you to transfer easily photos and videos from an android device to your computer (or between android devices) over WiFi.

No reviews yet

Full price on amazon.com 1.99 $ (256 reviews, 4-star average).


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today as Free App of the Day we have:

*Baby Connect*

According to the designers it is 'the most comprehensive baby tracker', with graph charts, weekly average, inoculation- and growth-monitoring and so on.

No reviews yet, but it is nice that this app supports French, Japanese, English, Italian, Portoguese, Russian, Spanish and German.

Full price on amazon.com: 4.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App for today is:
*
Pirate Mysteries*

A pirate-themed hidden object game (downloaded immediately, I love hidden objects games).

4 reviews at the moment and 2-star average, the 1-star reviewers, though, complain about the game crashing on their *Galaxy phones*, I have no problems at all on my Fire 7 HD.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our free app today is

*Draw a Stickman: EPIC*

Six reviews, 5-star average

Full price on amazon.com 1.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today we share the free app with the US shop:

*Conjure*

5 reviews, 4-star average.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our free app of the day today is

*Genius Scan*

apparently this app 'turns your Android device into a pocket scanner', allowing you to email the scans as JPEG or PDF or to upload them to Dropbox or similar services. Might be handier as a phone app than a Fire one.

3 reviews for an average of 3.5 stars, the lone 1-star review basically says it's hard to use on the fire given the position of the camera and the fact that the button to activate the scan falls just under the small tab that brings the menu down.

Full price on amazon.com 0.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's free app is

*Mahjong Deluxe 2 *

once again we are in step with the US store. The game doesn't seem to attract Italians, it has no reviews yet.

As a lover of mahjong solitaires _and_ a sinologist, I cannot help but mention that mahjong solitaires have no connection whatsoever with the way real mahjong is played, they are a Western invention (I remember somebody on 'zon complaining, when a mahjong solitaire was offered as free app of the day around Christmas, 'what connection does a Chinese game have with Christmas?'. None, but these _aren't _ Chinese games).


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Italian free app of the day today is:

Once again the same as the US one, *FlightBoard*

It works perfectly on my Fire7HD and has the nearest airport among the options (nice surprise that, since ours isn't among the biggest in the country). Definitely useful if one needs to check flight times.

No reviews on amazon.it yet.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Free App of the Day is:

*Vengeance Pro - Android Risk*

As declared it is a Risk game optimized for quick gameplay on Android devices.

2 five-star reviews, no complaints about the language (althoug I'm not sure the casual browser will recognize it, in Italian _Risk_ is known as _Risiko_)

Full price on amazon.com 0.99$


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today we share the free app with amazon.com

*Misteryville2 : Hidden Object Crime Adventure*

3 reviews, average 4.5 stars and kudos from a reviewer because Italian is one of the supported languages.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our free app for today is

*NeoCal Advanced Calculator*

"Neo-Cal is an advanced (...) calculator designed to work just like a real calculator, only better".

Italian costumers seems to agree with the blurb: 4 reviews, all 5 stars.

Full price on amazon.com is 9.99 $


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

In the last couple of days our free app matched (matches) the US one, so today we too have

*Cubistry*

a 3D match-two game. No reviews from Italian users yet.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our free app today is

*Polara*

an 'endless runner' game with 4 very good reviews and an average of 4.5 stars.
_
Polara is a new take on the free-runner platformer that incorporates traditional challenging gameplay with color-switching strategy. Utilize color coded speed ramps, launching pads, gravity waves, hex bombs, and energy platforms to survive as you escape the clutches of an evil security system hell bent on destroying all those that oppose.

Immerse yourself in the world of Agent Lara, a defense system special agent, that finds herself between a massive world power and the sympathies of a rebel cause._

Full price on Amazon.com 1.99 $


----------

